# Adding a personal logo.



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

You know the FOX logo which is in all the shows on that channel? I wanted to add a personal logo on D-tivo (hacked, 6.2, newtext2osd, HMO, etc.) tivo... can someone help me? Thanks.

I have successfuly messed with my brother back east by putting a "Stop Watching Porn" screen on when he was watching "skin-a-max" (I am on the west coast, I just used Goto my DVR ) by using the same OSD command as you use to put the splash up.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

You rbrother was watching skin a max and you poped up taht message while he was watching? Like a console message????


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

The command is 

osdwriter /path/to.png -share

-share is optional.

You can see what is on the current tuner in TWP.
-Chris.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

You lost me? Is this waht your talaking about?

OUT2OSD - output to On Screen Display

OUT2OSD is a program that outputs text to the TiVo OSD.

It displays on either a Series1 or a Series2 TiVo using libosd
http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34159&page=1&pp=15
modified for the cross compilers at http://tivoutils.sourceforge.net/

The original version used the osd routines (osd.c and osd.h files) from:
http://http://tivo.samba.org/download/mbm/tivovbi-1.03.zip

OUT2OSD can display the contents of one or more files or the
output of a program. Each file should have 16 lines or less
and 33 columns max, if using the built-in font. It will also
use freetype fonts, although on a ppc TiVo (Series 1) it seems
too slow. The environment variable $FONT_PATH must be set, in
order to use freetype fonts: FONT_PATH=$FONT_PATH:/var/hack/share/fonts

An example of typical usage: echo "Hello TiVo" | out2osd
will display Hello TiVo on the first line of the display.

OUT2OSD will read a config file, if present, to set things
like: line, column, foreground, background, and delay.
Command line options will override config file settings.
The config file can be changed, by a command line option,
from using the default file: /var/hack/etc/out2osd.conf

############
# Compile: #
############

OUT2OSD will compile using these cross compilers for Linux:

http://tivoutils.sourceforge.net/
usr.local.powerpc-tivo.tar.bz2 (x86 cross compiler for Series1)
usr.local.mips-tivo.tar.bz2 (x86 cross compiler for Series2)

Included libosd patch:

libosd-0.4.1.patch: included patch required to use the above
cross compiler for a Series1. Makefile updated to support both
cross compilers using SERIES=x1 for ppc and SERIES=x2 for mips

Included header file for Series1 x86 cross compiler

stdint.h: cp -p stdint.h /usr/local/tivo/include/stdio.h

OUT2OSD requires the following libraries to compile:

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34159&page=4&pp=15
libosd-0.4.1

http://freetype.sourceforge.net/download.html
freetype-2.1.9.tar.bz2

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=32355
libpng-1.2.7.tar.bz2

http://www.gzip.org/zlib/
zlib-1.2.1.tar.bz2


----------

